# bgs present the fall of pandora IV tournement



## bradfordgamerssociety

6th of july bradford gamers society are having a tournament to take over the chaos flood gates!!!!!
here are the rules:

The Chaos floodgates have opened, and now the influence of chaos is engulfing the entire
world. This has even reached the point where even forces of Chaos are fighting against it,
as the Chaos gods are ever fighting and can never agree on anything.
Civil war and infighting is rife over the world, Though all this insanity, a number of armies
have gathered information on how to stem the tide and get things back to how they were.
Each an every one of these armies will not let anything get in their way. These vast armies
will clash over the Chaos stones, which can be used to quell the chaotic tide of energy.
Peace will hopefully come to the world once more.
Tournament Rules
1.) Armies must not exceed 2000pts and must comply with the army building system
found in the current books and rule books.
2.) We are aware that some armies are work in progress so unpainted armies can be
entered
3.) All models should be WYSIWYG, however conversions and none standard models
are acceptable providing it is clear what they are. The event organisers hold the
right to remove none compliant models from the board.

if you would like any further information then please sign up to our facebook group http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/382809335093987/ or altenatively e-mail us at [email protected]... we also have our own forum at Bradford Gamers Society

still a couple of places left so please get your name down fast before they all go![/LEFT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Are you able to upload the rules pack to your Forum (or Dropbox, &c.) for those of us who are not on Facebook.


----------



## Regent45

I know nothing at this point, but if I did, I would share it.


----------

